# Meat grinder question



## taxlady (May 26, 2011)

Almost all of the recipes that call for the use of a meat grinder in my Danish cookbook say to make sure the hole plates and knife are sharp.

Does anyone here sharpen their own meat grinder parts?

Does this look like a good method: Sharpening a Meat Grinder Knive/blade - DoItYourself.com Community Forums


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2011)

I buy new blades...not worth the effort for me to sharpen...Plates last a long, long time....So do the blades....YMMV
As long as your grinder is not just "mushing" the meat..you are probably good to go.


----------



## taxlady (May 26, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> I buy new blades...not worth the effort for me to sharpen...Plates last a long, long time....So do the blades....YMMV



Where does one buy new plates and blades?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2011)

From the manufacturer of your grinder...


----------



## kronlyn (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually used mine yesterday i have kitchenaid attachment. but the key thing is to put all the blades and grinder attachments in freezer before use keep them cold and partially freeze the meat everything will grind so much easier that way.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2011)

TaxLady--I was about to PM you to find out if you were okay! I know nothing about meat grinder blades (except that I covet an electric meat grinder). 

Glad to see you're still here.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> TaxLady--I was about to PM you to find out if you were okay! I know nothing about meat grinder blades (except that I covet an electric meat grinder).
> 
> Glad to see you're still here.


 
At least a few weeks ago she was


----------



## jennyema (Jun 15, 2011)

kronlyn said:


> I actually used mine yesterday i have kitchenaid attachment. but the key thing is to put all the blades and grinder attachments in freezer before use keep them cold and partially freeze the meat everything will grind so much easier that way.



Great Idea!


----------



## Walt Bulander (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't forget. Meat grinds much better if everything is cold. I throw the grinder attachment for my Kitchenaid in the freezer for a while and grind the meat partially frozen.


----------



## Robert Barnett (Aug 5, 2011)

Also the grinding disc and cutting blades unless stainless steel I store in a plastic container with a tight lid. I cover the parts in vegetable oil to keep them fresh and rust free.

Robert


----------



## Dee Jsaan (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re:*

A few hours above where I live is a huge Amish area and there is a supplier who has more parts for more meat grinders than I have ever seen.

Lehmans.com

This outfit will ship world wide too.  

When I was there they had a room full of kero lamp chimneys of every imaginable size.
It was like stepping back 150 years in time. 

You may contact them with info about your grinder and if they can provide it they sure will ship it.

Another thought is to visit a machine shop toward the end of the week like on a Friday when it is slow.   Show them the blade and ask if they would know how to sharpen it or suggest for you to sharpen it.  You may be able to place it on a fine 
piece of sand paper on a very flat surface and just move it around in circles.  Do both sides.  They may have a suggestion for a method to do it and the grade of 
sand paper or whatever.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 2, 2011)

TaxLady--My DH can probably sharpen them for you. He has all those things in his machine shop one uses to sharpen blades. He could probably make you new ones as well. You could always drop them in the mail to me and then we could finally connect in C'wall. The garden was bust this year--not to mention I was in MN for 7 weeks. 

I just bought a Cuisinart meat grinder. Probably should've asked questions about it first. Any comments on it folks? I haven't unpacked it, so I could take it back.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 2, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> From the manufacturer of your grinder...



That would be hard for me.  Mine is an old hand grinder that I got from my mother, and she got from her mother - it must date back to the 1920's.  When my mom passed away, it was the only item which my sister and I disputed ownership of.  I won.


----------



## gadzooks (Oct 5, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Where does one buy new plates and blades?




MEAT GRINDER KNIVES & PLATES


----------

